# Another brutal ioi in Henry Cavill



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 3, 2020)

The more you watch of these interviews the more you realize how much the director or whoever she is is attracted to Henry.
Go to 2:23. Henry finishes talking and passes on the mic. But the director, who's sitting next to the interviewer can't take her eyes off of Henry. Henry doesn't understand what she's doing so he looks at her, does a little eyebrow raise and after a few seconds waves at her, as in "hellooo, why are you staring at me?".

After rewatching this a couple of times I must admit that I am not fully certain about this situation. Is she really still looking at him after he passes on the mic? But if she wasn't then why would Henry stare and then wave at her? What is happening here?


----------



## AbandonShip (Jan 3, 2020)

Fucking lol he looks so uncomfortable


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 3, 2020)

the girl on the left stompmogs the other two, honestly i didnt even notice the blonde until OP said so


----------



## Cretinous (Jan 3, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> Fucking lol he looks so uncomfortable



he's just sitting there counting the seconds until he can get back to his level 400 character on WoW


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 3, 2020)

His life is so easy its pathetic


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 3, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> His life is so easy its pathetic


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 3, 2020)

blackopstruecel said:


> the girl on the left stompmogs the other two, honestly i didnt even notice the blonde until OP said so


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jan 3, 2020)

blackopstruecel said:


> the girl on the left stompmogs the other two, honestly i didnt even notice the blonde until OP said so


Youre just saying that cuz she looks more like your oneitis
https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-my-oneitis.327/https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-my-oneitis.23040/


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 3, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> View attachment 214352



asexual cheesed hair whore


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 3, 2020)

blackopstruecel said:


> asexual cheesed hair whore


you're an asexual cheese haired whore apparently


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2020)

he kind of celled there


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Jan 3, 2020)

Henry Cavill has aspie vibes imo


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 3, 2020)

Be chad or death


----------



## Patient A (Jan 3, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> Fucking lol he looks so uncomfortable


That’s because he likes the Witcher and feminism ruined it lol


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 3, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> Henry Cavill has aspie vibes imo


He plays games and i bet browses psl forums, what ya expect


----------



## AbandonShip (Jan 3, 2020)

Patient A said:


> That’s because he likes the Witcher and feminism ruined it lol


Never played witcher ngl.
Gta v and fallout new vegas were my only copes


----------



## Patient A (Jan 3, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> Never played witcher ngl.
> Gta v and fallout new vegas *were* my only copes


Same I can’t vidya game cope anymore, still not finished red dead redemption 2


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Jan 3, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Same I can’t vidya game cope anymore, still not finished red dead redemption 2


What the fuck is vidya?

Edit being a retard i know what it is


AutisticBeaner said:


> View attachment 214352


Looks like shit


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Jan 3, 2020)

In another life Cavill was an aspie who reincarnationmaxxed as a Chad with wide bones but with the same aspie hobbies, habits and conduct 

I feel a lot of empathy for him tbh. Even though he mogs every human to death


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 3, 2020)

Jesus British accent is so fucking ugly on women, it makes me wanna vomit

🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Peachy (Jan 3, 2020)

Lol @ his Norwood


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 3, 2020)

Peachy said:


> Lol @ his Norwood


*keep crying for him*

*he could be nw7 and still slay*


----------



## RichmondBread (Jan 3, 2020)

He seems to have a receding hairline, noticeable now. I hope he doesn't have the Jude Law affect. Law was so popular with females and then after he lost his hair his fansites and message boards almost went kaput. Sad.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 3, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> He seems to have a receding hairline, noticeable now. I hope he doesn't have the Jude Law affect. Law was so popular with females and then after he lost his hair his fansites and message boards almost went kaput. Sad.


Jude Law never was on Cavill's level imo. If he's gotten this far then he doesn't have much to worry about I think.


----------



## MrGlutton (Jan 3, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Jesus British accent is so fucking ugly on women, it makes me wanna vomit
> 
> 🤮🤮🤮🤮


i have to disagree..

their accent is prob one of the only reasons they're intriguing


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 3, 2020)

*its over if youre not cavil, great pheno, masculine bones, but high trust eyes, insane status, big good body, not bad height. Slayer indeed*


----------



## AnimeCel (Jan 3, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> *its over if youre not cavil, great pheno, masculine bones, but high trust eyes, insane status, big good body, not bad height. Slayer indeed*


he doesnt look as tall as he claims to be, maybe those muscles are just too big for his height, he looks manlet tbh


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 3, 2020)

He has cuck eye area but very good Lower third

He is just status maxxed


AnimeCel said:


> he doesnt look as tall as he claims to be, maybe those muscles are just too big for his height, he looks manlet tbh


He is barely 6ft 

Receding hairline


----------



## RichmondBread (Jan 3, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> Jude Law never was on Cavill's level imo. If he's gotten this far then he doesn't have much to worry about I think.



IDK. Back in the early 2000's, Law was considered the most handsome man on the planet. Despite being a blondie... He was just the it guy everywhere. He somehow managed to cover his receding hairline but once he went bald it was curtains for his female demographic fan base.


----------



## Fr12 (Jan 3, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> IDK. Back in the early 2000's, Law was considered the most handsome man on the planet. Despite being a blondie... He was just the it guy everywhere. He somehow managed to cover his receding hairline but once he went bald it was curtains for his female demographic fan base.



Norwooding is fucking brutal man


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 3, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> IDK. Back in the early 2000's, Law was considered the most handsome man on the planet. Despite being a blondie... He was just the it guy everywhere. He somehow managed to cover his receding hairline but once he went bald it was curtains for his female demographic fan base.


Was it really that brutal?


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 4, 2020)

over for his hairline


----------



## RichmondBread (Jan 4, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Was it really that brutal?



Perhaps not, but I just remember when I was on now defunct IMDB, his message board went dead after balding.


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 4, 2020)

The best looking man ever, as I've said.

There are some interviews where the guy is obv good looking where the girl isn't overtly attracted to them and just does a regular interview

But in almost EVERY interview with Cavil, there is some type of obvious attraction indications from the women and the comment sections are FLOODED with worship from him from prime JBs, older women, gay guys and MANY "straight" guys too.

He literally gets commented on his looks all the time. Even when he's bloatmaxxed he still looks godly.

He just has that perfect "Handsome man" look that every girl wants to lean their head on and lock arms with.

He's the type of guy every girl goes to bed dreaming about marrying and dancing with in a ballroom in their perfect world. He is it. He is superman.


----------



## MrGlutton (Jan 4, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> The best looking man ever, as I've said.
> 
> There are some interviews where the guy is obv good looking where the girl isn't overtly attracted to them and just does a regular interview
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say he's the best looking man ever

however it's insane how much his lower third compensates for his other dispiriting features.

cavil is a prominent example that shows us that the lower third can make the eye area look unimportant.


----------



## Gosick (Jan 4, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> The best looking man ever, as I've said.
> 
> There are some interviews where the guy is obv good looking where the girl isn't overtly attracted to them and just does a regular interview
> 
> ...


it could have been @SurgerySoon if he was born with a better maxilla and eye area rip


MrGlutton said:


> I wouldn't say he's the best looking man ever
> 
> however it's insane how much his lower third compensates for his other dispiriting features.
> 
> cavil is a prominent example that shows us that the lower third can make the eye area look unimportant.









why does he get a hair transplant?


----------



## RichmondBread (Jan 4, 2020)

He is only slightly above average, IMO. I'm kind of surprised at this place where people obv good looking are rated average, and slightly good looking rated so high. Like Sean O'Pry, he's only slightly above average as well. Yet he is prized enormously. Makes no sense.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 4, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> He is only slightly above average, IMO. I'm kind of surprised at this place where people obv good looking are rated average, and slightly good looking rated so high. Like Sean O'Pry, he's only slightly above average as well. Yet he is prized enormously. Makes no sense.


what


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 4, 2020)

Gosick said:


> it could have been @SurgerySoon if he was born with a better maxilla and eye area rip
> 
> View attachment 215580
> 
> ...



Nothing like a heavy dose of suifuel to start the weekend


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 4, 2020)

Gosick said:


> it could have been @SurgerySoon if he was born with a better maxilla and eye area rip
> 
> View attachment 215580
> 
> ...


why are u giving false hope to him

stop coping

also just lol at comparing facemaxxed to zach cox

what kind of delusional world do u live in?


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 4, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> He is only slightly above average, IMO. I'm kind of surprised at this place where people obv good looking are rated average, and slightly good looking rated so high. Like Sean O'Pry, he's only slightly above average as well. Yet he is prized enormously. Makes no sense.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 4, 2020)

Just be giga chad theory


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 4, 2020)

He seems like a decently humble guy. I bet he was ugly when he was younger.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 4, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> Henry Cavill has aspie vibes imo


Would be posting on incels.is looksmin.me if not for that face & frame combo.


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Jan 4, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Would be posting on incels.is looksmin.me if not for that face & frame combo.


Jfl, so true


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 4, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> what


He's one of the mongoloids that think you can't be good looking unless you look like an archetypal football chad.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 4, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> The best looking man ever, as I've said.


Not the best looking but perhaps the most sexually attractive to women.

He has everything:
1 - Face
2 - Frame
3 - Height
4 - Fame & Status
5 - Money


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 4, 2020)

schizocel said:


> In another life Cavill was an aspie who reincarnationmaxxed as a Chad with wide bones but with the same aspie hobbies, habits and conduct
> 
> I feel a lot of empathy for him tbh. Even though he mogs every human to death


For real though lol.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 4, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> He is barely 6ft


He's 185cm unfrauded. Tall for Pedowood, which is full of manlets:


----------



## CristianT (Jan 4, 2020)

Cavill looks like a good friend you would want to hang with. Cool personality and modest guy.


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Jan 4, 2020)

she doesn’t even stop aswell, she’s so turned on it’s not even funny


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 4, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> He's 185cm unfrauded. Tall for Pedowood, which is full of manlets:


He's definitely 6'1"

Celebheights is coping hard putting him at 6'061" or whatever the fuck

He's taller than Ryan Gosling who they list as 6'0.5" and I'd argue he might even be a full 6'1"

There are a ton of conflicting theories on that website because all it really is, is guessing at the end of the day.

And you don't really know or consider the footwear of everyone because in many of the pics the footwear is not visible on their instagram etc.


----------



## MrGlutton (Jan 4, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> He's definitely 6'1"
> 
> Celebheights is coping hard putting him at 6'061" or whatever the fuck
> 
> ...


nba players fraud heights, i'm certain celebrities do to.


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 4, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> nba players fraud heights, i'm certain celebrities do to.


Yeah but NBA players get measured without shoes at the combine. So with a quick google search will reveal their real height.

Whereas with actors they have no equivalent and it's only word to mouth.

So things like Celebheights are usually the most accurate predecessor. But my point is that they're still wrong some of the time because things aside from measuring aren't foolproof.


----------



## RichmondBread (Jan 4, 2020)

He isn't a great Actor, and Brandon Routh actually made a better Superman.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 4, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> He isn't a great Actor, and Brandon Routh actually made a better Superman.


shove your jealousy up your ass


----------



## RichmondBread (Jan 4, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> shove your jealousy up your ass



not jealous


----------



## middayshowers (Jan 4, 2020)

jfl at how hard cavill voice mogs the other man there


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Jan 4, 2020)

Henry Cavill is the only gigaChad with incel traits


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jan 4, 2020)

Cavill is The TerraChad


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 4, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


> why are u giving false hope to him
> 
> stop coping
> 
> ...



He just likes to use exaggeration as a means of comedic effect. It's a relatively common way of joking in the US


----------

